# As Roman Concrete Forgotten during the Middle Ages?



## JWW427 (Nov 16, 2021)

For centuries, concrete was everywhere in Roman Italy: in the awesomely durable breakwaters of artificial harbors, in the soaring vaults of great baths, in the foundations of the Colosseum, and - of course - in the spectacular dome of the Pantheon. But during late antiquity, concrete all but vanished from the Mediterranean world, and would not be used widely again until the twentieth century. This video explains why.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbvvlFHCNn4_


----------

